# Folding workbench



## big_d (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a small garage, so I decided to build a small workbench/router table that I can fold away when not in use. 

To make it sturdy, I used 4x4s for the back legs, and joined them with a 2x10 skirt. I cut the end of the board to half thickness with a dado blade to make the joint stronger, and then glued and screwed them together from the back.

To make it folding, I mounted the tabletop with hinges. Same for the front legs. The top was a couple of sheets of 3/4" glued together, for a total 1.5" thickness.

It could use some more finish and I still need to mount the router but this is the gist of it. Once the router is in, it's time for some real projects 

Plan:










Unfolded workbench in action. You can see where the hinges are. I used 1/2" bolts to attach the front legs to the side skirts for lots of strength and stability.









Folded away: the width is only 3.5 + 1.5 = 5". I can easily tuck this aside and still have plenty of room for the car.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like that. In a small shop anything that rolls or folds is good.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting. 

I have been thinking about what to do in my shop. Although my shop is long lengthwise. It is narrow widthwise +/- 8'. I have two windows along the length. I have 91" length of space to make my bench. Just don't know how wide I want to make it as this will cut into the 8' width.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dude that helps me out a lot I would have never thought of that thanks for posting it


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

That is very nice indeed. I love the way folks design things for their own needs. Very well done.

Since I'm noticing a few folks here with the needs of a small shop, let me point out my bench that is well suited for a small shop.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/

I'm hopping it can help someone out, even if you adapt 1 or 2 features to your folding bench.


----------



## big_d (Feb 20, 2013)

BernieL said:


> I'm hopping it can help someone out, even if you adapt 1 or 2 features to your folding bench.


Actually those tracks look really useful. I didn't know you could add them to projects like that. I'll definitely look into them!


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

That is a nice bench, and well thought out design.

I'm guessing that you will install the router with a lift, which will allow you to just lift it out of the bench when you need to stow it away.

Thanks for sharing,

Mike Darr


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a nice looking plan, and it's just what I need.

Is your plan diagram from SketchUp? Do you have an .SKP file you'd care to share? Running cutlist against an .SKP simplifies the kitting process a bunch.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Slick!


----------



## big_d (Feb 20, 2013)

SebringDon said:


> That's a nice looking plan, and it's just what I need.
> 
> Is your plan diagram from SketchUp? Do you have an .SKP file you'd care to share? Running cutlist against an .SKP simplifies the kitting process a bunch.


Sure thing, here it is:
View attachment workbench.skp


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a very smooth work! Very well detailed! That turned out incredibly good.


----------

